
Let's evolve music | DarwinTunes - J3L2404
http://darwintunes.org/evolve-music
======
alexkay
Listened to about a dozen of loops, they all sound pretty much the same - in
the "OK" category.

------
J3L2404
The music is pretty bad but I like the idea. I attempted something similar
with poor results. Maybe it could be done with samples.

~~~
jerf
It might be better if you don't think of it as "music" but as "loops". These
are micro-scale compositions, not final compositions. Arguably, a second or
two of silence between the bits would make that more clear.

The standard I'm sort of using is "could I imagine this showing up in the
middle of some other song?" and so far all ten loops I've heard so far
actually meet that bar. Granted, that is certainly a reflection of my tastes
and prior experiences, but it's not as bad as I feared.

That said, while I could imagine any of these loops showing up in the middle
of a composition, hearing each of them in a row is immensely tedious and
tiring; the lack of instrument diversity, lack of macro-scale structure, and
near total similarity in intensity gives you almost nothing for your brain to
work with. Really great idea generator here, though.

~~~
J3L2404
I think it needs to be a two step process, one GA to create loops and a second
to create the arrangement from the winning loops. If done with well known
samples it could really be listenable and interesting-so many good project
ideas-not enough time:(

